# Driveshaft bolt torque and hub nut, quick please



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Taken the driveshaft out and changed the cv joints on both ends.

What torque do the 6 bolts to the gearbox have to be?

And the big hex hub bolt?

All back on just need to torque them all up now, thought i'd be able to find it on google. But had no luck.

Thanks a lot


----------



## steveupton (Mar 23, 2010)

According to Bentley, there are 2 sizes for the 6 bolts at the transmission end, M8 should be torqued to 40 Nm (30 Ft Lb) and M10 to 70 Nm (52 ft Lb).

Drive shaft to wheel bearing housing nut (or bolt) should be initial (before weight of vehicle on wheel) 240 Nm (177 Ft Lb) if using thread locking compound or 190 Nm (140 Ft Lb) if greased. Final torque (weight of vehicle on wheel) should be 265 Nm (195 Ft Lb) if using thread locking compound or initial torque + 1/4 turn if greased. Also, manual says nut or bolt should always be replaced.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks a lot that's great, really appreciate the fast response 

Off out I go to torque them up, bolt are new and threadlock being used


----------

